# Where to Start Ho Layout?



## gastch (Jan 6, 2012)

I have always wanted to run model trains and build tracks but never did. My son had his first Christmas 2 weeks ago so I decided to start a tradition a bought him a locomotive. My plan was to just buy him a piece or so at smas and birthdays but now that I've been looking around on the internet I've got addictive and want to build something now. lol.
I'm not really interested in buying a set with trains. I'd rather buy rolling stock and engines that I'm interested in that a generic set. I don't think I'd be happy with a plan ovel either. I have enough room for a 4x8 frame on one side of the room and another say 3x8 frame on the other and about 12' straight away running down the back side of the room. I'm not talking setting this all up right away but in the end that would be my max size layout. What would be the best thing to do to start for a complete newbie?


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Welcome to the best train related forum on the net. 

You have come to the best resource to assist you in building your layout for you and your son to enjoy.

For a layout design you may want to first ask yourself a few questions.
What do you want it to do? Go round-d-round or have operations, or both?
What kinds of business do you want?
What kinds of engines do you like?
Is there an era you want to model or just run what you like?


You mention you have room in the corner for a 4x8... Ok this sounds great but reaching in 4' is a streach for most of us, to really run a 4x8 layout you are looking at really a 8x10 space. that is 2' on 3 sides plus the layout. In an 8x10 space you can build around the walls in a corner and have a lazy dumbell (or sometimes called dogbone) shaped layout and have many more options for layout design.

The last thing you are going to want to consider is train control. You have 2 main options, DC and DCC. DC is operating trains by changing the voltage to the rails. This is simple train control but any trains on the track will move at the same time. Most entry level transformers can only handle one train at a time.
DCC is Digital Command Control. This will allow you to control the trains and not the track voltage. This is a much more flexible system, a little more complex than just turning a knob but still very easy to use. The draw back to DCC is the cost, I will be honest with you it is more expensive but the benifits out weigh the cost by miles.

Pros.
Control Trains individually.
Wiring is simplified.
Ability to control turnouts remotely.
Computer control for some systems.
Greater range of locomotive features possible with sound and lighting effects.

Cons.
Cost.
Need a decoder in each locomotive.
Slight learning curve but nothing to be afraid of.

So if you have any more questions, dont be afraid to ask we are here for you.

Massey


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

gastch...I think the closer one can get to knowing exactly what they want, the better! You already kind of know how you want the benchwork laid out, so I would maybe just tweak your plan a little more. Are you planning on having continuous running, where it can turn around at each end and run non-stop? If so, I would maybe try to get a 4X8 at each end (at least a 4X4 at each end). A 3X8 would not allow for a big enough radius to turn around in my opinion. There are some locomotives and rolling stock that might be able to handle say a 17" radius, but not many. 

I would then maybe start looking at track plans that will work with the benchwork you have in mind. Planning where you will have turnouts for things like a yard, or industry, can help in developing that track plan.

Good luck with the planning stage!

Chad


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Tons can be done in an 8x12 space. Best way to start is draw up the space that you have and any obstacles you would need to avoid. (Windows, doors.) include closet dimensions as these can actually become handy space if you can alter the doors or walls (hidden staging)

Beware....you can take this as far as you want to.


----------



## gastch (Jan 6, 2012)

Well lets answer a few question.
a) I'd like to have looped track with operations.
b) I'd like to have mainly canadian themed trains. Not sure on an industry but I'd say some logging/sawmill items would be nice since that is my family background.
c) I'm to fussy on era but would lean to more non-steam loco's

I agree 4' wide lean is to much. Here is a thought, leave the HO class and go N. Since I only have 1 non DCC loco meant originally for my son I could build my own N scale set and down the road when he gets older build him a smaller oval HO scale for himself. Going N would allow tighter turns and more track option in this space or a differnt area all together. I have a 10'x10' office I use to myself and can invision a shelf type track on 3 sides with a wide platform on each end to loop the train. And I also have a closet I could use as mentioned above. Have a train run around the room while working in the office might be cool.


----------



## gastch (Jan 6, 2012)

I've seen most of the pages on your latest build. Very impressive to say the least and gave me some ideas.



sstlaure said:


> Tons can be done in an 8x12 space. Best way to start is draw up the space that you have and any obstacles you would need to avoid. (Windows, doors.) include closet dimensions as these can actually become handy space if you can alter the doors or walls (hidden staging)
> 
> Beware....you can take this as far as you want to.


----------



## gastch (Jan 6, 2012)

This layout got me think about the N scale. I'd put a wider section each end to loop the train and would go 3 sides rather than 2 but you get what I'm thinking. But 2' wide shelve on 2 of the sides would not be practicle to maintain a working corner computer desk.What would be minimum shelf width for a train to go out and return on?

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8389


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

Going N scale would certainly allow you to have quite a railroad empire.


----------



## gastch (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh no, being that I work with 3D Cad type software everyday for work I just found a few track design software packages by poking around the forum. Know I'm gonna get hooked fast!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Well if you have a 10x10 space to work with, want continuious running and still be able to use the room for work then you may want to look at my layout. I have all that you describe in a 9x9 shed, HO scale, a work bench for computer repair, model building and minor auto repair dealings. Oh and a computer that I use for engine programing and controlling engines in the yard are also in the shed. Check this thread out.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8370

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

HO scale would fit in there, but if you have an inclination to go N, with that space you could truly have a big layout (10x10 in N would be roughly the equivalent of a 20x20 space in HO)

If you set the benchwork high enough, there is no reason you couldn't incorporate a desk space into the layout (maybe a table that slide out from under the layout when you need it and stores for when you want to run the trains.)

The first layout I built I had the typical "around the board" mentality on what a train layout is, as I researched more and realized that I could build anything, it allowed me to really experiment with shapes and grades, etc.

If you went N, then a multi-level shelf type layout would even fit in that space as you'd have the room to fit in a helix (I'd think around 18" Radius would yield a decent grade...you'd only need about 12" of vertical separation between levels in N scale to get a very nice effect. Twice the layout in the same square footage.

Run a double mainline around the shelves with turnaround loops at the end of each shelf and you've got continuous running.


----------

